# Jerry Reed



## MA-Caver (Sep 2, 2008)

> *Singer-actor Jerry Reed dies at the age of 71*                  				                  					 					 	                     		                                                                                      By JOHN GEROME, Associated Press Writer                                                                 _2 hours,  40 minutes ago_
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080902/ap_en_ot/obit_jerry_reed
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. - Jerry Reed, a singer who became a good ol' boy actor in car chase movies like "Smokey and the Bandit," has died of complications from emphysema at 71.



So long Snowman, may your road home be free of Smokies! :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Drac (Sep 2, 2008)

Farewell Snowman...


----------



## morph4me (Sep 2, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 2, 2008)

.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 2, 2008)

It happens in 3's....Killer Kawalski, Jerry Reed, .....


----------



## stickarts (Sep 3, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 3, 2008)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2008)

.


----------

